# WOW! Is this true??



## kent5252 (Sep 10, 2007)

I recieved the following in an email today. I wondered if anyone else heard this story. If it is true, then W-O-W. Also, if it is true (and i dont see why anyone would make something like this up...) then WHY don't stories like these get more press coverage??!

Here is the email:

Who says kids should not be introduced to guns at a young age?! This is great! 

Shooting in Butte, Montana
Shotgun preteen vs. illegal alien Home Invaders:

Butte, Montana November 5, 2007

Two illegal aliens, Ralphel Resindez, 23, and Enrico Garza,
26, probably believed they would easily overpower home-alone
11 year old Patricia Harrington after her father had left
their two-story home.

It seems the two crooks never learned two things: they were
in Montana and Patricia had been a clay shooting champion
since she was nine.

Patricia was in her upstairs room when the two men broke
through the front door of the house. She quickly ran to her
father's room and grabbed his 12 gauge Mossberg 500 shotgun.

Resindez was the first to get up to the second floor only to
be the first to catch a near point blank blast of buckshot
from the 11-year-old's knee crouch aim. He suffered fatal
wounds to his abdomen.

When Garza ran to the foot of the stairs, he took a blast to
the left shoulder and staggered out into the street where he
bled to death before medical help could arrive.

It was found out later that Resindez was armed with a stolen
45 caliber handgun he took from another home invasion
robbery. That victim, 50-year-old David Burien, was not so
lucky. He died from stab wounds to the chest.

Ever wonder why good stuff never makes NBC, CBS, PBS, 
CNN, or ABC news........an 11 year old girl, properly
trained, defended her home, and herself......against two
murderous, illegal immigrants.......and she wins, she is
still alive.

Now that is Gun Control !!!

Thought for the day:

Calling an illegal alien an 'undocumented immigrant' is like
calling a drug dealer an 'unlicensed pharmacist'


----------



## nockedup (Nov 5, 2007)

Great story!


----------



## Scotty C (Dec 21, 2006)

If it is true ----good for her for defending her home. I hope she realizes that those men got what they deserve, and it doesn't have any longterm effects on her mentally.


----------



## Diamond_Victory (Jul 12, 2006)

That is great to hear, finally a terrible situation like that works out the way it should. Good for the 11 year old being able to protect herself and congrats to her family for teaching her good gun control.


----------



## Clay C (Jul 22, 2006)

yeah im pretty sure that it is true. I heard about it on the radio a while back


----------



## GrawDawg (Sep 1, 2005)

sad to say, according to snopes.com, this is a recycled story & the town in whch it is reported to have happened has a police cheif who knows nothing of such an occurrance.

TOO DAMN BAD! I was hoping it was true..........


----------



## ZA206 (Oct 28, 2004)

Sweet! 

I definately plan on teaching my little girl all about firearms, hunting and self defense/protection.

-ZA


----------



## Red127 (Dec 5, 2007)

I like the story and agree with your point 100%. Both of my daughters will be familiar with firearms when they are old enough to start learning.


----------



## bigrackHack (Jun 11, 2004)

Can't be true. No champion shooter owns a Mossberg....


----------



## OHIOBUCK (Oct 25, 2006)

bigrackHack said:


> Can't be true. No champion shooter owns a Mossberg....


True and they don't use buckshot for clay's.


----------



## Walleye Joe (Nov 2, 2003)

OHIOBUCK said:


> True and they don't use buckshot for clay's.


What do they use then? .....Slugs? Must be really good if they don't use shot.


----------



## bigrackHack (Jun 11, 2004)

Walleye Joe said:


> What do they use then? .....Slugs? Must be really good if they don't use shot.


You playing? 

I used 7 1/2 or 8 AA's for trap and skeet. Never really wanted to bruise myself up by using 00 buckshot.


----------



## x-shocker (Jan 25, 2007)

I've once used "OO" buck shots to take out a flying pheasant 200 yards away. You have to be the best and luckiest shooter to nail clay pigeons on a consistant basis using buck shots.


----------



## arrow2008 (May 12, 2008)

that was a great story.


----------



## Moon (Jul 16, 2006)

*What it shows me*

is just how sick this country's elite liberal media is. They would NEVER report this because first there were Mexican illegal alians involved invading a home instead of out working doing jobs Americans "won't do" and one of those terrible guns was involved. We are in for it folks.

As to the question of why the gun had buckshot in it. She obviously knew how to load her gun that she iused regularly for competition. What would you pick up to load your shotgun with if you were confronted IN your house by human vermin? NOT #8 bird shot.


----------



## JCBears (Sep 27, 2004)

I must say kudos for her


----------



## soularcher (Apr 28, 2008)

*Sad*

I am glad to read this story! The sad thing is that this little girl was forced to kill 2 people to defend herself. If our country would enforce immigration laws, or make better ones, maybe she wouldn't have to had defended herself in the first place. 

We will NEVER see things like this in the left slanted media because it only goes against their agenda, and they work so very hard to filter the content to brainwash uninformed viewers who take their word as gospel.


----------



## soularcher (Apr 28, 2008)

I am sure it is true, and we'll probably see it in the armed citizen section of next month's NRA mags, hopefully.


----------



## targethogs (Mar 16, 2008)

I love to hear stories like this...and the great thing is she gottem both!


----------



## SPECIALIZED (Aug 28, 2005)

*True?*

I like stories like this even when I know they are not true.


----------

